# My Budgie has a reddish cere



## Max_Mango (Nov 23, 2021)

My female budgie, Mango's white cere has become red between her nostrils overnight. Please tell me what to do about it or any changes to be made.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I cannot see it, please post a full frontal picture, is there any chance another bird may have bitten her?


----------



## Max_Mango (Nov 23, 2021)

Cody said:


> I cannot see it, please post a full frontal picture, is there any chance another bird may have bitten her?


Sure. Here's another pic:








Redness has reduced a bit but not gone completely. And also, I don't think she would be bitten by a bird as she lives with just one other male budgie, Max, around her age only.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

Her beak looks normal; female budgies' ceres can turn this color when they are in breeding condition. Please be sure to you are doing everything you can to discourage breeding at this time!

Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help.

Here's a few to get you started: 








When We Don't Want Eggs!


When We Don't Want Eggs! When We Don't Want Eggs Sometimes we have over enthusiastic hens that want to have chicks even when the timing is not right or they are not in the best condition or age to raise a clutch of chicks. While the male is very important in the role of raising chicks, most...




www.talkbudgies.com












Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads


All posts made on the Talk Budgies forum requesting breeding advice are subject to the guidance outlined below So you think you want to breed your budgies First, please recognize that just because a male and female are housed together, they do not "need" to breed. Breeding is NOT...




www.talkbudgies.com





We hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*StarlingWings has provided you with excellent advice and information.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

